# Knap time!



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

So, in case you aren't familiar with knapping, it's the act of creating edges out of glass, natural or manufactured, by striking it in a specific way.

I made my very first successful arrowhead out of glass I found in the woods.

I am so proud of it, though it's downright shamefully bad, it's my first and for that reason I think even a fellow knapper would pat me on the back.

















It's taken me about 3 hours and a lot of pain to make this.

But I am thinking maybe a certain archer on the forum might want this, even if just for display.

Also I've been meaning to ask; anyone else here knap?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Three hours!! Whoa. I nap. Knapping seems like a lot of work. I do appreciate the skill. I would imagine that the time shortens with the learning skill curve. Good skill in a extreme survival situation.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

treefork said:


> Three hours!! Whoa. I nap. Knapping seems like a lot of work. I do appreciate the skill. I would imagine that the time shortens with the learning skill curve. Good skill in a extreme survival situation.


I should explain.

It was 3 hours because I was being slow and careful, if I'd rushed it would have broken in the middle and been useless.

I've only been knapping for about 3 months now, but it's my second hobby (ofc my first is slingshots)

And yeah, I once forgot my knife at home and made one out of an old beer bottle I found in the woods to carve a spear.

Also I've been teaching my friend how to knap and he's been making great progress, he had his first good flake within about 20 mins of being told how to strike the glass.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Not to pick nits, but knapping was around long before the invention of glass. Flint and Obsidian are better for knapping than glass.

Nice work, though. I wish I had the patience to learn the skill.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> Not to pick nits, but knapping was around long before the invention of glass. Flint and Obsidian are better for knapping than glass.
> 
> Nice work, though. I wish I had the patience to learn the skill.


Yeah obsidian makes for better things, but glass is far more abundant so I practice using glass, so that when I get my skill down I'll be less afraid to screw up the good quality materials I can find.

Also, it's really simple to learn, but I'd understand if you're impatient, it's not a skill easily mastered.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Porcelain toilets make an excellent material to learn with and very cheap. A lot of folks call it "thunder chert".

Also, the blue Arizona Iced Tea bottle bottoms are very good to knap as well.

If you have access to quality obsidian, that can't be beat. But in my area, we practice with man made material.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

:yeahthat: I use to knap in my teens, that was until I found the joy of turning old files into knives, and of course now slingshots. But, not bad for a first sucessful arrow :thumbsup: I'm not sure if you have tried or not, but thick bottle bottoms are much better to work on, they flake better, and as flippinout suggests, porcelain also flakes well. I use to go to this second hand pick a old house part place and get the lid off of the tank part for $2 and play with that. Good luck!!


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah bottle bottoms and loo lids...any knapper dream, well who wants to pay for what they can find if they look around a bit?

I did wind up breaking a plate a while back and the porcelain looks good, I'll try it out sometime soon.

Also a tip for bottles, if you want the bottom, take a nail put it inside and give it a few up and down shakes, don't shake too hard but if you do it right the bottom falls off intact, with very little excess glass.


----------



## theolithic71 (Jan 2, 2012)

Shtf,
As a kanpper of 15 years, I fully understand the effort that goes into learning this skill. I still have not attained the level of skill that I want.

Careful! Flintknapping is just as addictive as slingshots.

Ted


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

theolithic71 said:


> Shtf,
> 
> As a kanpper of 15 years, I fully understand the effort that goes into learning this skill. I still have not attained the level of skill that I want.
> 
> ...


Did you make the points in your avatar picture?
They are amazing.


----------



## theolithic71 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes. These are some of my "greatest hits" so to speak.
If you are looking to advance your skill, there is no substitue for the live demo and 1on1 with an experienced knapper. There are getting to be a lot of gatherings. Go to www.flintknappers.com/events to see of there is one close to you. My friends and I host the show at Fort Creve Coeur near Peoria, IL


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Will take a look at any events nearby, thanks.


----------

